# Next movie



## Anamatar IV (Sep 9, 2002)

when the next lotr movie comes out, is ttf gonna make another forum for the two towers or leave it like it is?


----------



## DGoeij (Sep 10, 2002)

Maybe they will merge the threads of FOTR and TTT together and give ROTK one for itself. To separate discussing actual movies and discussing expectations of a coming movie. And to confuse the regular visitors of course. 
I don't know what would work best, with one movie still only discussed by rumor. IMO, when all films have been shown in theatre, it would be best to have one forum for all the movie-talk. But that's only possible after the 2003 release, in the meanwhile.......


----------



## Gamil Zirak (Sep 12, 2002)

Check out this thread: http://www.thetolkienforum.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=5356 for the answer.


----------



## Anamatar IV (Sep 12, 2002)

sounds like some more supposes and thinks. I got that right here. But thanks anyways.


----------



## Samwise_hero (Sep 17, 2002)

I just figured that a couple more threads and things would be added by people because after all a heap of stuff on here is about TTT and ROTK. I thought this forum was basically everything about tolkien, his works and things related to his works and these movies are definatly related to his works.


----------



## Anamatar IV (Sep 17, 2002)

but this is the forum for what we want to see done in TTF. Meaning Im asking what will be done with TTF.


----------



## goofoofighter (Nov 1, 2002)

I think Samwise_hero is right. All they really need to do is make a few more areas, or whatever you want to call them. Indeed, this IS The Tolkien Forum, which I took to be all things Tolkien. I know people talk about the Silmarillion and the Book of Lost Tales and different things related to Tolkien. They might even have it all set up already, because don't they have an area to discuss the movies? And in that area is FOTR, and and area for the upcoming movies. Wouldn't they just have to add an area for TTT, and then ROTK when it comes out? I don't think this site needs any big dramatic changes. Because that, in addition to confusing the NEW members, would confuse some of the olders ones too. I know for a fact (being one of them) that some people can't make it here every day, and some only come every 2 months to maybe 2 years.

In example to what this site might be like in 2003 after ROTK comes out is the current existing RPG area. People's RPGs don't just concern FOTR, but TTT and ROTK, and some even concern the Silm, and even some of the Lost Tales.

But thenagain, that's just my thoughts. Just thought I'd give you all something to think about. ^^

~goofoofighter~


----------



## Ancalagon (Nov 5, 2002)

I suppose the key is striking a balance between those members who enjoyed Tolkien long before the idea of a movie was conceived, and those who have been introduced to Tolkien as a result of the movie. The trilogy of films themselves are certainly a draw to new and interested individuals seeking to discuss more about the film and the author, however, they have also prompted older Tolkien readers to return to the books they fondly remembered long before. This is a bonus for all concerned in the forum as it adds a great variety to the membership.

There will be a number of changes upcoming, the Mods have all actively debated and discussed various ideas that will allow a fair spread across the spectrum of topics either written by, or inspired by Tolkien. The important thing for us, is to deliver something that appeals to all types in the Tolkien fanbase. 

I am sure that when The Two Towers is released, our Webmaster will consider allocating the relevant space needed to address this film as a standalone topic, within the films forum.


----------



## David Pence (Nov 5, 2002)

We'll make a forum for "The Lord of the Rings : The Return of the King" soon, and move the ROTK threads there.


----------

